# Orange pimp my bike Teile



## Nuki (4. Oktober 2017)

Hallo ich suche für mein neues Bmc Fourstroke Fire orange Anbauteile.
Griffe werden es die Ergon Ga2
Tubeless Ventile von tune.


Da bräuchte ich noch Ideen: 
Sattelklemme 31,6 ( kein Schnellspanner) Ev tune Würger oder DMR sect oder Trickstuff Gandi oder ?? 
Klingel ? Noch keine Idee 

Flaschenhalter seitliche Öffnung ( Rahmen S ) da habe ich außer denen von KTM keine gefunden, möchte aber nicht das KTM Logo 
. Alu oder Karbon 
.

.. und alles 
möglichst leicht. 

Danke schon mal


----------



## IndianaWalross (5. Oktober 2017)

Flaschenhalter:
mal nach "bottle cage site entry" und ggf. noch "orange" googeln > 
Specialized Roll Cage
Blackburn wayside entry

Die Synchros Tailorcage sind nur partiell orange, fahre ich am schwarz/rot/weissen Renner in rot/schwarz und am schwarz/neongelb/weissen Cyclocrosser in neongelb/schwarz. beides Mal passt die Farbe fast 100% zu meinem bike. Sieht schick aus. Bauen aber sehr hoch (fahre auch Rahmen Größe 47/S). Meine großen Camelbak Podium passen eben noch rein.

Sattelklemme (hab im Übrigen nur 31,8 nicht 31,6 gefunden - Tippfehler?):
- Dartmoor Ring
- Hope
- Straitline

Klingel einfach orange irgendwas oder was Besonderes? Verspielt, albern, cool, Alibi-Teil oder Krachmacher? 
Sonst schraub dir doch sone (Sendung mit der-) Maus Hupe dran?  

bike24.de ist im Übrigen eine reichliche Quelle für all so buntes Zubehör


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuki (5. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Tips. 
Das mit Bike 24 kenne ich .. und nutze ich auch (zu.    )reichlich. 
Die Flaschenhalter sind mir zu schwer ... sorry. Soll alles auf leicht getrimmt werden. 
Das fully wiegt mit Di2 11.1 kg. Bei Umbau auf Tubeless komme ich unter 11. 
ok spinnerei. Aber orange ist auch Spinnerei. 
Wie fast alles am MTB. 
Die Knog Oi Klingel gibt's leider nicht in orange  

Ich bin für alle Hilfe Dankbar


----------



## michel77 (6. Oktober 2017)

Mir 31,6 meinst Du den Durchmesser der Stütze und nicht des Sitzrohrs, nehme ich an. Der wäre dann vermutlich 34,9 oder 35mm.


----------



## Nuki (6. Oktober 2017)

michel77 schrieb:


> Mir 31,6 meinst Du den Durchmesser der Stütze und nicht des Sitzrohrs, nehme ich an. Der wäre dann vermutlich 34,9 oder 35mm.



Ja  sorry


----------



## michel77 (6. Oktober 2017)

Entschuldigen musst Du Dich doch nicht. 

Ich habe beispielsweise ein Rad mit 3*6*mm Außen- und 31,6mm Innendurchmesser am Sitzrohr. Das schränkt die Auswahl schon erheblich ein. Insofern solltest Du da noch mal nachmessen, um sicher zu gehen, dass es am Ende auch passt.


----------



## Nuki (6. Oktober 2017)

... wenns dann da ist.
Es ist erst bestellt . Und warten ist nicht meine Stärke


----------

